# You don't think its to big do you?.



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

You know, for a cutting board...

LOL.











Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Depends on the size of the counter.:thumbsup:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I like it!

What kind of wood is it?

That would be cool if it set into the counter top.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Depends on what you're planning to cut. Its far too big for a game hen, but just right for a side of beef. :laughing:

It would look great inset into the counter top.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I was just goofing, it's actually the replacement top for the rolling cart/portable workbench it is sitting on in the pic. Its going to replace a 2" thick Ikea countertop that I used for the workbench top.
And I thinks its called Blackjack oak, or Pin Oak, ill get some closeup pics after flipping it and planing the other side with my jig.


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

nice, am looking at doing the same with some end cut off from a log house build. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/router-sled-advice-42881/
What type of bit did you use in the router?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

mikekahle said:


> nice, am looking at doing the same with some end cut off from a log house build. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/router-sled-advice-42881/
> What type of bit did you use in the router?


It can be any bit which will give a flat bottom. These are examples.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v116-1105/ea_-_straight_bits


----------

